# beating that "Dead" horse AGAIN :( sorry



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

I have always been a tube guy and have no issues, well other then that dang bad shoulder, anyway am thinking of trying bands due to easier pull and just need to know - I hear their fast and I like fast, I like to hunt so want something to launch heavy ammo with good impact when needed, now that being said I hear tubes ,even being slower, are better at launching heavier ammo with better impact, being I have no experience with bands I need some of your thoughts, I know I know AGAIN!!! I've been through some areas here and have tried to make since of it but just want to cut through to the bottom line, will bands equal tubes in throwing the same heavy ammo?? and at the same time be easier to pull - thanks for your time

Jim


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

As a general rule, you can get more power and speed from TBG than tubes, given equal length, pull length, pull weight, and projectile weight. Against that perhaps not very great advantage of flats over tubes, you will likely get several times the band life from tubes. Bottom line, if you prefer tubes, you can certainly get enough power/speed from them for hunting, just as you can for flats.

BTW, I'm moving this to Slingshot Hunting.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> As a general rule, you can get more power and speed from TBG than tubes, given equal length, pull length, pull weight, and projectile weight. Against that perhaps not very great advantage of flats over tubes, you will likely get several times the band life from tubes. Bottom line, if you prefer tubes, you can certainly get enough power/speed from them for hunting, just as you can for flats.
> 
> BTW, I'm moving this to Slingshot Hunting.


Thanks Henry, your advise is always appreciated - ya my thought was more pointing towards the easier draw weight of bands, my shoulder just keeps barking at me pulling that heavy draw weight of tubes


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Flats aren't going to be that much lighter pull than tubes for the same power. If you are shooting large tubes, such as provided by Daisy and Trumark, yes you well see a big reduction in pull weight. If you're shooting thin tubes, such as 2040/1842/1745, the difference will be less. I should have pointed that out earlier. I don't consider commercial large tubes as suitable for much of anything.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You might just try using a little longer tubes or bands, whichever you settle on, and use a longer draw instead...

Just remember one thing, and this goes for tubes or flats... Power/speed is more or less linear... 60 inches of draw length with a 15 lbs. pull weight will throw about the same as 30 inches of draw length with 30 lbs. of pull weight.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

*"Power/speed is more or less linear... 60 inches of draw length with a 15 lbs. pull weight will throw about the same as 30 inches of draw length with 30 lbs. of pull weight."*

*This simple statement needs to be in a banner across the top of the front page of the forum in large type. Of all the discussion on this subject the one thing that seems to elude almost everyone is that you don't need 30 pounds of pull to get the speed and power you are looking for just stretch those tubes/bands and put them to work. You don't have to pull 60 inches to be effective just pull a few inches farther with your favorite setup and see the difference. One other thing you don't have to hold the end of that band against your face to be accurate pull to your anchor then pull two inches past. *


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

You will get no advantage with straight cut bands over straight tubes. The advantage of bands over tubes comes from the taper; and the taper changes according to what size ammo and what draw length you want. With the properly tapered tubes you will get less pull and more power but you will lose a fair bit in band life compared to the tubes. If you want any ideas on how to cut them let me know. I can probably give you a pretty decent idea where to start experimenting depending on your ammo size.

winnie


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

first off thanks to all now and later for your input, I really wanted to hear you all say, YES, you can have a lighter draw weight and get better results,  but ok so I can't have my cake and eat it to - I figured as much, but never having used flats before I wasn't sure how much (if any) I might gain or lose, - the life of the rubber part I understood, it just seemed I heard some say that the flats were easier to pull and yet they were getting great results with speed - I should say that I have been using the small tubes lately, 1745, and the 5080's I really like - I guess life span is nice but heck if I can get 1000 shots with flats and get a bit easier pull that's not bad either


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll never get a thousand shots with flats, at least high powered flats. Think more along the line of 150 to 200 shots. If your rig is well balanced you might get more, but I wouldn't count on it.

One of the benefits of flats that they are almost infinitely variable. If you shoot only one size of shot you can tune flat bands to maximize your shooting depending on what you're looking for.

winnie


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Winnie said:


> You'll never get a thousand shots with flats, at least high powered flats. Think more along the line of 150 to 200 shots. If your rig is well balanced you might get more, but I wouldn't count on it.
> 
> One of the benefits of flats that they are almost infinitely variable. If you shoot only one size of shot you can tune flat bands to maximize your shooting depending on what you're looking for.
> 
> winnie


hey Winnie thanks for the info, ya a 200 shot life wouldn't make it for me - I might try at some point in time a tapered band set but at this time was just going for the straight cut version


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Even a set of straight cut flats will not have anywhere close to the lifespan of a set of looped tubes. I'm no expert on flats but I have certainly cut and shot my share and I've never found the extra draw weight and loss of speed to be worth it for the handful of extra shots you get from an untapered set. If you're going to bother to cut them then taper them to match your ammo and cut a few sets at a time to minimize the PITA factor.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Im not a rubber band scientist nor a slingshot expert with years of experience but I shoot 3/8 ammo with TBG flats with a 1" to 3/4" taper and get far more than 200 shots per band set. I guess Ill have to make a point of counting next set but Im sure I get at least 1000 shots before a tear or pinhole shows up. On some sets id say even more than a 1000. From time to time ill have a band die an early death but the numbers im giving are pretty real world in my world.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Greavous said:


> Im not a rubber band scientist nor a slingshot expert with years of experience but I shoot 3/8 ammo with TBG flats with a 1" to 3/4" taper and get far more than 200 shots per band set. I guess Ill have to make a point of counting next set but Im sure I get at least 1000 shots before a tear or pinhole shows up. On some sets id say even more than a 1000. From time to time ill have a band die an early death but the numbers im giving are pretty real world in my world.


How long are the bands and your draw length?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I like straight cuts. They have a decent life and I'm not too concerned about the FPS loss compared to tapers. If you hit your mark with .40 lead and up, the critter is in a permanent dream anyways.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

M.J said:


> Greavous said:
> 
> 
> > Im not a rubber band scientist nor a slingshot expert with years of experience but I shoot 3/8 ammo with TBG flats with a 1" to 3/4" taper and get far more than 200 shots per band set. I guess Ill have to make a point of counting next set but Im sure I get at least 1000 shots before a tear or pinhole shows up. On some sets id say even more than a 1000. From time to time ill have a band die an early death but the numbers im giving are pretty real world in my world.
> ...


My bands are cut to 11" and tied to right about 10" frame to pouch tie. My draw is 32".


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

so all being equal - so lets take TBG, 3/4" straight cut, 10" from pouch to fork, 34" draw, shooting 3/8" lead - now what tube (those small china tubes) would equal this set-up, and what can I expect for hunting from each, or if you can direct me to an area here I can find this info would be great - oh, and also are flats more responsive then tubes in general?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I dont think there is one magic answer or ammo band/tube combo that will be universal. Everyone is different and shoots how they shoot. I too have a shoulder which acts up when I shoot my bow too much and have not had an issue shooting what I shoot. When I first made a slingshot and joined up here I rigged that booger up with a double band setup which for sure took more pulling to draw but a single set of bands is cake.

You have had some good info from several of the leaders around here. Open your wallet and buy a little of what interests you and get to testing.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Greavous, you are so right - I have had some good in-put here and have taken notes - I was hoping for an easy answer, but knew better, but had to ask - and yes I plan on buying some of that stuff you call TBG it seems to be the most popular. the tubes I've got plenty of, I'm thinking of trying your 1" to 3/4" taper a try, thanks


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Tubes are quieter than flats


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Greavous, I'd really like to know what you are doing to get such great band life. I shoot TBG exclusively. I've cut my own bands for years. My blades are razor sharp and there are no ragged edges and I use over-the-top mounting. I shoot half butterfly and all of my bands are tapered (and most often tuned to the ammo I'm shooting). I can't remember the last time I had a fork hit and my bands always fail near the pouch. If my bands lasted 200 shots routinely I'd be a happy, happy man. You've got to be doing something I haven't thought of.

winnie


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well for target I use Latex .030 cut 20mmx15mmx12" ....I take a Latex sheet & fold it in half....Make my measurements..then cut

with a sharp rotary cutter....this will make 1 side(double)..Put the band thru the Pouch hole with the 15mm being centered & your 20mm ends together,,,Now (I add a pinch of talcum powder on the bands where you tie...this will aid in longer band life) Then tie bands to the pouch..I use cotton thread for this....for the fork I use (OTT) Over the top...

I fold up about 1" of bands on the target side..this makes tabs..you want the tabs too come across the fork when you shoot..

as this will also give you more band life....Most of the band brake's will be at the pouch hole...cuz the band set is so bunched up with the tie..causing more stress in a small area.....with this Latex Band set I have gotten close to 1000 shots....

For a Hunting Band Set:~ I will use TBG TheraBand Gold Making a taper bandset But I like 27mm straight cut 12" single band

Best too ya ..Have fun ..May your ammo fly straight..........AKAOldmiser


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Winnie said:


> Greavous, I'd really like to know what you are doing to get such great band life. I shoot TBG exclusively. I've cut my own bands for years. My blades are razor sharp and there are no ragged edges and I use over-the-top mounting. I shoot half butterfly and all of my bands are tapered (and most often tuned to the ammo I'm shooting). I can't remember the last time I had a fork hit and my bands always fail near the pouch. If my bands lasted 200 shots routinely I'd be a happy, happy man. You've got to be doing something I haven't thought of.
> winnie


He's only stretching them to 350% or so . Tex does the same thing to extend band life. I couldn't do it, I like speed too much


----------

